# Who will be sitting on the Iron Throne at the end of A Song of Ice and Fire?



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

**Spoiler Alert* If you haven't read the books, poking around the thread might ruin some things for you.*

So, who will be sitting on the Iron Throne when the series ends?

I could see it going a number of ways, and there are several options that wouldn't surprise me at all, but if I had to bet on one, it would be Tyrion.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

SPOILER ALERT DONT READ IF YOU HAVENT READ THE BOOKS!!!


I doubt it. I feel like Tryion will be killed off late in the last book. I'd place my money on Jon Snow. It makes sense, even if his fate is left in the balance at the end of the latest book. But I could see GRRM pulling a rags to riches thing with Snow. I don't think it will be Danaeries, and I suspect Stannis might be killed off in the last book as well. GRRM's original title for the last book was called A Time For Wolves, which could refference house Stark on the iron throne, but we all know what happened to Rob... Then he changed it to that to A Dream Of Spring. I'd put my money on Jon Snow though. The man is a badass.


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

KindOfBlue06 said:


> SPOILER ALERT DONT READ IF YOU HAVENT READ THE BOOKS!!!
> 
> 
> I doubt it. I feel like Tryion will be killed off late in the last book. I'd place my money on Jon Snow. It makes sense, even if his fate is left in the balance at the end of the latest book. But I could see GRRM pulling a rags to riches thing with Snow. I don't think it will be Danaeries, and I suspect Stannis might be killed off in the last book as well. GRRM's original title for the last book was called A Time For Wolves, which could refference house Stark on the iron throne, but we all know what happened to Rob... Then he changed it to that to A Dream Of Spring. I'd put my money on Jon Snow though. The man is a badass.


It seems to me that Tyrion is GRRM's favorite. That's got to count for something.

I came up with an interesting theory for who Jon actually is which led me to thinking he and Daenerys would be left standing, but according to the internet a lot of other people have come to the same conclusion. I can see GRRM changing things so that he isn't predictable. Also, Snow would have to change a lot, because the naive end up dead in these books. Also, there plenty of other wolves left standing besides Jon.

He needs to hurry up and get the next book out! I'm going through withdrawals here....


----------



## Alice_Morgan (Dec 14, 2011)

Sansa Stark or Jon Snow.
Mostly hoping for the former, though.


----------



## Malovane (Jul 12, 2010)

If the writer had any humanity left after this cynical series, they would adopt some sort of representative government. Better than dealing with insane inbred people, thank you very much.


----------



## ShaniaWingedLady (Dec 29, 2012)

I agree with the thread author, I hope it's Tyrion


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Either Danny, Jon Snow or Tyrion Lannister. I have my bet on either of these three.


----------



## Dragearen (Feb 2, 2012)

It would be amazing if Jon Snow and Daenerys were to rule together. Amazing. And knowing GRRM, not likely.


----------



## hela (Feb 12, 2012)

I actually think that GRRM either isn't going to finish the series in order to make a poetic point, or won't put anyone on the throne at all. If I'm wrong, and if he doesn't decide to be contrary just to be contrary, Jon and Daenerys. It's been set up since the beginning. 

If you want to do it simply by elimination--Dany and Jon are his pet characters. It's either one or the other or both. The odds of him killing either off are pretty low because of how obsessed he is with both. The probability of Tyrion dying, on the other hand, is high. 

It would be awesome if Sansa took the throne, but unlikely.


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

hela said:


> I actually think that GRRM either isn't going to finish the series in order to make a poetic point, or won't put anyone on the throne at all. If I'm wrong, and if he doesn't decide to be contrary just to be contrary, Jon and Daenerys. It's been set up since the beginning.
> 
> If you want to do it simply by elimination--Dany and Jon are his pet characters. It's either one or the other or both. The odds of him killing either off are pretty low because of how obsessed he is with both. The probability of Tyrion dying, on the other hand, is high.
> 
> It would be awesome if Sansa took the throne, but unlikely.


Not only set up since the beginning, but kind of in the name of the series too. I also think that they're the two with the most legitimate claim to the throne as well (not that that matters much). Then again, I also see Tyrion as one of his pet characters (he's said in interviews Tyrion is his favorite) as well. That and with GRRM being GRRM, I could see him changing things when people started to figure out who Jon Snow really is/was (I have a feeling he'll pull through).

I can see Sansa being well positioned to be in a position of power, but that depends a lot on Littlefinger, and well, who in their right mind would trust him?


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

I think Tyrion will have a somewhat happy ending. He is his favourite character after all.


----------



## Geodude (Nov 22, 2009)

I think Daenerys, probably backed by Tyrion.


----------



## hela (Feb 12, 2012)

J Squirrel said:


> Not only set up since the beginning, but kind of in the name of the series too. I also think that they're the two with the most legitimate claim to the throne as well (not that that matters much). Then again, I also see Tyrion as one of his pet characters (he's said in interviews Tyrion is his favorite) as well. That and with GRRM being GRRM, I could see him changing things when people started to figure out who Jon Snow really is/was (I have a feeling he'll pull through).
> 
> I can see Sansa being well positioned to be in a position of power, but that depends a lot on Littlefinger, and well, who in their right mind would trust him?


Exactly. The thing with Tyrion, though, is that he's everyone's favorite--I see GRRM as pulling the floor out from under us with that last twist. 

Right again. It just seems very unlikely, but I'd be delighted to be proven wrong on that one.


----------



## The Water Magician (Jul 14, 2010)

**SPOILERS!!* IF YOU HAVEN'T READ UP TO A DANCE OF DRAGONS DON'T READ THIS, JUST WARNING YOU!*

////////////////////////////////////////
/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
Daenerys has dragons, they are the biggest trump card in the series (although they're only babies AND there's also the Dragon horn to consider - and the incoming Victarion), and with how A Dance of Dragons ended on her part, it sounds like she just might get that khalasar (or would that be khaleesar? ) after all; it also sounds like she's getting back on track and forsaking her crusade to free all of the slaves. She does say herself that the original Targaryens had three dragons and each only had one rider (and that only those with dragon blood can ride one), but maybe no other riders will appear. That leaves very few, but some very important characters to consider... Tyrion, Jon Snow (if the murmurs are true), and Aegon (IF he's the real one.....?) among others.

I hope she crosses paths with Arya, to be honest. Also, I have a feeling that Sansa's final place will be at the Vale, but who knows, Little Finger may be more greedy still (or maybe she'll kill him in an act of self defense - he sure gets intimate with her a lot!).

BTW, does anyone find Melisandre's complete fuck up of R'hollor's prophesy funny? I realize that she constantly admits that she interprets the fire wrong and what not, but choosing Stannis was definitely the wrong choice.

Some other things to think about is Marwyn the Mage, who's currently heading out to find Daenerys (also the Citadel conspiracy theory about the maester's being behind the end of the dragons and Targaryans...)
/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
////////////////////////////////////////


----------



## kadda1212 (Sep 21, 2012)

I hope, it will be Dany. She could be a good queen.


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

kadda1212 said:


> I hope, it will be Dany. She could be a good queen.


Hopefully Slaver's Bay was a learning experience and she does better than she did there.


----------



## gatsby (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm halfway through Game of Thrones, so I'm not really qualified to say . But if the series keeps up like it has been, I'll certainly be sticking around to find out.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

kadda1212 said:


> I hope, it will be Dany. She could be a good queen.


I really wouldn't mind that. I like Danny a lot and she has proven already to be a good Queen.


----------



## Dauntless (Nov 3, 2010)

Daenerys Targaryen FTW, but The Imp will be the true power behind the throne, and Jon Snow will save the North.


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

Daenerys Targaryen or else I quit.


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

Dauntless said:


> Daenerys Targaryen FTW, but The Imp will be the true power behind the throne, and Jon Snow will save the North.


The Imp as the power behind the throne? I'm sure Varys and Littlefinger will have something to say about that...


----------



## Dauntless (Nov 3, 2010)

Tyrion will take them out, the same as he did his Lord Father, J Squirrel.


----------



## Hosker (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't think Tyrion. I have a feeling GRRM will kill him off towards the end. I don't think Jon either; he has no apparent aspirations to taking it (and isn't he dead?). Daenerys perhaps will, and I think it would be a satisfying conclusion if she did.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Dauntless said:


> Daenerys Targaryen FTW, but The Imp will be the true power behind the throne, and Jon Snow will save the North.


Apparently this is the ending everyone has in their mind, I wonder if he's not already of something that will mindblow us.


----------



## Dauntless (Nov 3, 2010)

AyaSullivan said:


> Apparently this is the ending everyone has in their mind, I wonder if he's not already of something that will mindblow us.


Yes, of course. I have been reading him since the first book, and he's responded to my emails before he became his own HBO cottage industry...kill your darlings is his MO, and he's already done/undone it to Jon, and Stannis, has he not?

ARYA!


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Dauntless said:


> Yes, of course. I have been reading him since the first book, and he's responded to my emails before he became his own HBO cottage industry...kill your darlings is his MO, and he's already done/undone it to Jon, and Stannis, has he not?
> 
> ARYA!


 This might come out as a surprise but I'm waiting for Arya as well. It would be really mindblowing but anti-climax and probably a cock blocker if he made the bad guys win.


----------



## Rohlo (Jan 20, 2013)

I'd be willing to bet everyone dies. No one takes the throne. I mean, how many gigantic books are in the series? Too many minor details fans could use to complain why their favorite didn't take the throne.
But then again, I stopped midway through the first book, so what do I know?


----------



## Azura Nova (Mar 23, 2009)

I doubt GRRM would go for something as predictable as Dany taking the throne and I do think that Tyrion will die near the end (probably in a grand gesture leading to the reign of the last king/queen standing). Politics also have to be considered here, as heredity is the main criteria as well as being male. Some of the protagonists are probably headstrong enough to break these politics though. Jon Snow does seem like a likely candidate, especially because there are theories running around that he may be the son of Rhaegar Targaryen and Lyanna Stark (It is mentionned that Ned promised something to Lyanna on her deathbed, it could be to raise her child as his own. I mean hard to believe Ned would be unfaithful). So if this is true his Targaryen bloodline could make him a potential candidate. I do hope Stannis dies before the end, I can't stand chapters involving him to be honest. Sansa is definitely an innapropriate leader, although she would make a good queen or council member. Dany would make a good leader, she has a kind heart but she definitely is not weak. 

What do you guys think about Aegon being alive? Will it affect anything? Dany mentions in ADWD that she would have married him, if he had been alive, seeing has he was closer to her age then Viserys (who was meant to marry her at some point before he gained the idea to sell her) and seeing as Targaryens tend to inbreed.


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

I would guess that Danaerys will take the Iron Throne. Given that GRRM credits the Wars of the Roses as his inspiration, I reckon he'll take the end of the Wars as his end. So I expect the victor to marry their arch enemy, thus creating a new standard. I reckon that standard will comprise the dragon and direwolf. With possibly Tyrion going on to become the ultimate Hand...


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

xToXiCx said:


> Jon Snow does seem like a likely candidate, especially because there are theories running around that he may be the son of Rhaegar Targaryen and Lyanna Stark (It is mentionned that Ned promised something to Lyanna on her deathbed, it could be to raise her child as his own. I mean hard to believe Ned would be unfaithful).


Could be that Jon Snow is Lyanna's son and not Ned's?... 

MINDBLOWN


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

AyaSullivan said:


> Could be that Jon Snow is Lyanna's son and not Ned's?...
> 
> MINDBLOWN


It makes sense. We were told Lyanna was kidnapped by Rhaegar, but she very easily could have run off with him. The whole war lasted about nine months. When Ned found her, she was dying in a bed covered in blood. She could have just given birth, and died in the process. If anyone found out who Jon really was, he would have died, so she made Ned promise to protect him. It would explain the one thing that Ned never talked about to anyone. Not to mention the alternative is completely out of character for Ned. But since people figured out this possible connection, GRRM might go in a completely different direction, so who knows.




Also, since he likes surprising people, I'm calling it right now. Jojen Reed sits on the Iron Throne.  :tongue:


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

J Squirrel said:


> It makes sense. We were told Lyanna was kidnapped by Rhaegar, but she very easily could have run off with him. The whole war lasted about nine months. When Ned found her, she was dying in a bed covered in blood. She could have just given birth, and died in the process. If anyone found out who Jon really was, he would have died, so she made Ned promise to protect him. It would explain the one thing that Ned never talked about to anyone. Not to mention the alternative is completely out of character for Ned. But since people figured out this possible connection, GRRM might go in a completely different direction, so who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always thought that Jon could be the son of Ned's true love (because let's be honest, he just married who he did because his brother died) but being his sister's son... MINDFREAKINGBLOWN AWAY. But it makes sense. Let's make sure not a lot people know about this... XD


----------



## Azura Nova (Mar 23, 2009)

J Squirrel said:


> But since people figured out this possible connection, GRRM might go in a completely different direction, so who knows.
> 
> 
> Also, since he likes surprising people, I'm calling it right now. Jojen Reed sits on the Iron Throne.  :tongue:


Hahaha I was just going to add that GRRM might change it cause he likes to surprise people. The theory does make sense though. 

How about Rickon on the throne? I always thought him and Tommen could be the best of buddies. Also how is it even possible that all three Lannister children ended up sane (''sane'' for Jofrey) and healthy. It's basically genetically impossible =(


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

xToXiCx said:


> How about Rickon on the throne? I always thought him and Tommen could be the best of buddies. Also how is it even possible that all three Lannister children ended up sane (''sane'' for Jofrey) and healthy. It's basically genetically impossible =(


I thought of Rickon as well, it makes sense since I don't think anyone imagines him to reach the end alive. He's pretty much a baby.
It's still too soon too know how sane the other two are, but Jofrey is clearly a mental case.


----------



## Azura Nova (Mar 23, 2009)

AyaSullivan said:


> It's still too soon too know how sane the other two are, but Jofrey is clearly a mental case.


Right but inbreeding leads to deformities, diseases and mental retardation. Joffrey, Marcella and Tommen are all healthy. Not sure what bad genes Joffrey got, to become the little dipshit he is XD

Also I read somewhere that Jojen and Meera are dead? I find it hard to follow Bran's chapters to be honest so I have no idea what's going on there but I read something about them becoming trees or organic matter or something


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

xToXiCx said:


> Also how is it even possible that all three Lannister children ended up sane (''sane'' for Jofrey) and healthy. It's basically genetically impossible =(


A couple things here:

1. Imbreeding gets worse the longer it goes on. That would mean possible Targaryen candidates (Daenerys, Jon, Aegon if he is in fact who he claims to be) would be affected more. Cersei's kids are all the first generation of imbreeding.

2. Joffrey is in no way sane, and last we heard of him, wasn't particularly healthy either :laughing: (Okay, that wasn't because of genetics...)


----------



## Dauntless (Nov 3, 2010)

Lazy me...but has Bran been brought up yet?


----------



## Azura Nova (Mar 23, 2009)

J Squirrel said:


> A couple things here:
> 
> 1. Imbreeding gets worse the longer it goes on. That would mean possible Targaryen candidates (Daenerys, Jon, Aegon if he is in fact who he claims to be) would be affected more. Cersei's kids are all the first generation of imbreeding.
> 
> 2. Joffrey is in no way sane, and last we heard of him, wasn't particularly healthy either :laughing: (Okay, that wasn't because of genetics...)


Haha ok true. I still think both Targaryens and Lannisters are too healthy but yeah both famillies have weird mental states. I do remember a quote from either the show or the book where it says when a Targaryen is born, a coin is flipped because there's a 50/50 chance the child will be crazy. I mean there's the mad king and Viserys... can't really tell what mental disorder they had and if those are actually passed down by genetics (I think schizophrenia is if I remember correctly). Anyways I'm just rambling, as this is a fictional story set in a fantasy world that doesn't follow our rules so I'll shut up now



Dauntless said:


> Lazy me...but has Bran been brought up yet?


I mentionned him quickly but not as a possible future king. I don't remember anybody else mentionning him but I scanned through the thread quickly before I started posting.


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

xToXiCx said:


> Haha ok true. I still think both Targaryens and Lannisters are too healthy but yeah both famillies have weird mental states. I do remember a quote from either the show or the book where it says when a Targaryen is born, a coin is flipped because there's a 50/50 chance the child will be crazy. I mean there's the mad king and Viserys... can't really tell what mental disorder they had and if those are actually passed down by genetics (I think schizophrenia is if I remember correctly). Anyways I'm just rambling, as this is a fictional story set in a fantasy world that doesn't follow our rules so I'll shut up now


“Every child knows that the Targaryens have always danced too close to madness. Your father was not the first. King Jaehaerys once told me that madness and greatness are two sides of the same coin. Every time a new Targaryen is born, he said, the gods toss the coin in the air and the world holds its breath to see how it will land.” - Ser Barristan (A Storm of Swords)


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

It's going to be someone left-field, or at least it feels this way. Martin gives convention and the obvious choices the middle finger constantly. 

For the money, the winner of the game of thrones will be....

HOGAR!!!!


----------

